# New Drug for The Annoyingly Cheerful



## BERG

http://www.drcarolyndean.com/2009/04/17 ... -cheerful/

See Video.


----------



## .45

Cool bean !!!


----------



## BERG

fatbass said:


> Pro has been on it for months. :wink:


*Etymology (Root Origin) Latin *= Levis "light" (in weight), levare

*English Examples *= elevator, levitation

Yes, but this being the case, I've heard that Pro's #1 drug of choice brings him up. He may well be on this new drug, yet I'm pretty sure he's also on LEVITRA.

http://www.levitra.com/

I heard that he once made a visit to the emergency room, because elevation lasted more than 8 hours. _(O)_ Of course, is spite of Pro's crazy behavior, I have no way to substantiate any of these rumors. This might just all be an urban legend.


----------

